# Sticky  Disclaimer



## Steve

While michigan-sportsman.com encourages sportspersons from this website to get together and have fun, michigan-sportsman.com, greatlakesoutdoors.com, and the other websites associated with them, in no way formally organize, setup, or make any representations about these gatherings, the people who attend, or the activities that are enjoyed at them. Michigan-sportsman.com and the websites associated with it only provide a public meeting area in which people who wish to partake in such activities can contact one another.

Hows that for legal jargon.


----------

